# Schwinn Repro Black Phantom Puzzle



## gordonf (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought a slightly used Schwinn Repro Black Phantom (at least I think it is) a few years ago.  I have a question that I have never been able to get an answer to.  The bike is exactly like a repro Black Phantom in every minute detail, except one.  It does NOT have the steering head lock that it is supposed to have.  Anyone have any ideas?  I appreciate any information anyone can provide.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 13, 2011)

Does it have a hole in the fork for the lock mech (missing lock mech), or does it simply have a non-locking style fork?  If it is a real deal repop Phantom, then it's possible that the previous owner switched out the locking steer tube for a non-locking one. It would be easy enough to do. Pics would help.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## gordonf (Dec 16, 2011)

*Schwinn Puzzle*

Thank you for the info, Geoff.  After taking a much closer look at the bike, i don't think its actually a 1995 repro Black Phantom.  Which leads me to the next question.  What is it?  I have attached a couple of pictures.  The serial number begins with "TY."  Regardless, it's a very nice bike and it's fun to ride occasionally.  Any ideas?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Something that strikes me as odd about this bike is the 46t chain ring. The repos had the 52t "Big Boy" chain ring? v/r Shawn


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 16, 2011)

It has a locking style fork, that much is for sure.  Can't quite tell from the pictures if the lock mechanism is in place.

From the pictures, it looks like this bike is a Phantom clone, but better put together than many, and it does have some interesting parts.  

The fork has the wrong paint design for the Phantom, this fork came on 2000-ish era Schwinn cruisers.  Some of the better Schwinn cruisers used this deluxe style of spring fork but omitted the lock mechanism and just plugged the lock hole with a rubber plug, a repop lock mechanism (and presumably locking cup) could be added later by the owner if so desired.

The seat and fenders look like the quality repop units.  Rear light should be cream colored.  Chainguard rear mount looks goofy.  As mentioned above this should have the larger 52 tooth chainring, though this will make the bike heavier to pedal.  A 22 tooth rear cog can be used to balance out a larger front ring should you decide to swap it out.  

Not familiar with the repop Phantom serial numbers so can't comment on that.  But I know quite a few of these have been parted out, so it's possible that someone built it up from a frame.  Also possible that someone swapped out parts and downgraded a complete bike.  Also possible that the bike started out as a 1999 (or so) Cruiser Deluxe and someone repainted the frame and tossed a bunch or repop parts on it.

What's the rear hub?  What's the front hub?  S-2 rims?  How about a close up picture of the paint spears?  Most importantly: Smooth organic transition between the head tube and the frame tubes, or can you see a small weld bead?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 16, 2011)

Looked at the snaps again.  If I'm seeing correctly the chainguard mount to a raised tab, maybe an inch high or so.  This indicates a standard production Schwinn frame from the late 90s early 2000s.  Plus the seat tube diamond is pretty wrong in shape, so not a repop paint job.  Someone did a fairly decent job of Phantomizing a Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## serg (Dec 16, 2011)

In any case, your bike looks nice. Here's my version of the phantom. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?16031-schwinn-alloy-ss-2007 Perhaps the number on the frame helps to know the truth


----------



## gordonf (Dec 16, 2011)

I appreciate all the knowledge you guys have shared with me.  Using that info, I now see the differences from a true 1995 repro. 

There are indeed small weld beads where the frame connects to the steering head. 
The paint stripes are different.
The place for a steering head lock has a plastic plug in it.
The tires have "Schwinn Cruiser" on them,  I understand the real ones said "Typhoon" or something similar.
The pedal sprocket is different.
Etc.

I have attached some more pics.  Thankfully, I didn't pay the Black Phantom repro "going rate" for this bike. 

Again, I thank you folks for the information.


----------

